# crate training a 6 months old



## jezzdobbel8610 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, I have bought a crate, and want to start crate training him, however he is 6 and half months old now. So any tips? also how long does it take to fully crate him? just curious.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

I got my dog at 3 months - he had never been crated. We crated him the first night... he was good! Just made sure he could see me when he was in his crate. I left a nylabone(only toy he can't chew threw) in his crate.. and somtimes to make him go in it I will toss a few kibbles or a treat! 

He will whine if he wants out and can hear me leaving.. but you have to ignore - and do not go let him out.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

We just brought our rescue pup home and she is almost 6 months. She Never really had been in a cate. Well she did spend some time in the vets cage due to parvo. She is doing great lose in the house right now. I fed her in the crate but did not close the door I put treats in it but she did not fall for it. 

I feel bad locking her up in a crate after the huge life change she just had. I am going to slowly get her use to the crate. Or should I just shove her in it? Honestly I have never crate trained my own dog before. for tonight I will just keep her in my bedroom with the door closed tonight. 

So I would like to see what others think about how to do it?


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I ended up putting the crate next to the bed she is sleeping like a baby.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Put the pup in the crate several times a day for different time periods and DONT take the pup out until it is quiet. I also taught my pup to sit before I open the door to let her out just so she isn't jumping on the door or getting to excited that she pees bc she has to sit quietly. Also move the crate all around the house so it gets used to seeing different locations when in the crate. Get the pup used to one location for several days then move to another. Its amazing how the crying starts all over again in the new location. Eventually they figure out that the crate is safe no matter where they are. This helps if you need them to go to a friend or family members home or go on vacation.
Dont leave anything in the crate that the can get hurt on, swallow, chew up etc. Only chew proof toys or raw bones. If the pup isn't poddy trained put down pee pee pads under a blanket that can go through the wash that you dont care if it gets chewed on.

Dont leave food or water inside the crate bc it promotes the pup to have to use the bathroom after eating/drinking. 

At night put the crate where they can see you and feel safe. Also try not to let them drink an hour or two before bed.

Always use the same word for their crate. Take a small treat and place it inside and have the pup follow it inside while you say "crate" or "bed" or "home" whatever word you want to use. Once the pup learns to follow the crate into the treat and associate the word to going into it say the word first and wait for the pup to go into the crate before giving the treat. Once the pup is inside the crate give the treat. I went as far as teaching my pup "crate" and then she has to sit or lay down quietly before getting her treat. Then I close the door.

Try everything and anything. Teach your pup what you want of them and that their crate is their safe place. Good Luck.


----------

